# How to prevent bad rating from bad customer?



## zmarcoz1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Yesterday I had a very bad customer. I am not going to say what she did here.

At the end of the trip, I needed to rate her.

I wanted to give her one star, but I was afraid that she saw her new rating in her app and gave me a one star back 

So I gave her five stars.

What I can do to prevent it happen again?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

zmarcoz1 said:


> Yesterday I had a very bad customer. I am not going to say what she did here.
> 
> At the end of the trip, I needed to rate her.
> 
> ...


Sorry...you can't...8>O

You made the smart move...8>)

Rakos


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

zmarcoz1 said:


> Yesterday I had a very bad customer. I am not going to say what she did here.
> 
> At the end of the trip, I needed to rate her.
> 
> ...


As My Miyagi said: "Best defense, no be there",










Avoiding bad pax in the first place will avoid such scenarios. However on occasion when they slip through the net, be aware that they don't see their rating update till after they rate you, Uber introduced this some time ago to prevent such revenge ratings:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You need to rate fair and prepare for possible retaliation or just give everybody 5-stars and stop worrying about. I gave all my riders 5-stars yesterday and some idiot still 1-starred me.


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

Coachman said:


> You need to rate fair and prepare for possible retaliation or just give everybody 5-stars and stop worrying about. I gave all my riders 5-stars yesterday and some idiot still 1-starred me.


Some of the pax rate even the best drivers poorly.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The stress is overwhelming. Quit now.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

zmarcoz1 said:


> Yesterday I had a very bad customer. I am not going to say what she did here.
> 
> At the end of the trip, I needed to rate her.
> 
> ...


If it's Uber, I don't think she can see her rating until she either rates you or declines to.

Also, if you're going to downrate a pax that you think may retaliate, always send in a complaint to Uber about their behavior _immediately _after you've rated so that, should your rating go down, you can, if you care, hit a GLH and ask them to check for retaliatory ratings that should be erased. You may be surprised at how many get knocked off in this manner.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

zmarcoz1 said:


> Yesterday I had a very bad customer. I am not going to say what she did here.
> 
> At the end of the trip, I needed to rate her.
> 
> ...


So now we're all going to suffer with this rider because you didn't have the courage to do the right thing.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

zmarcoz1 said:


> Yesterday I had a very bad customer. I am not going to say what she did here.
> 
> At the end of the trip, I needed to rate her.
> 
> ...


Riders can't see what rating their driver gave them until after they rate their driver . Uber implemented that change in December 2017 in order to avoid retaliation ratings from riders.

So you should have given her a 1-star, end of story. Be honest with ratings - your fellow drivers depend on honest ratings from other drivers so they can use that information when deciding on whether or not to accept a ping. If I see a high-rated pax, I assume they are deserving of their high rating. If I see a crappy, low rated pax ping, I won't accept it because I trust that the drivers who rated them poorly did so for a reason.

Please don't give everyone 5-stars "just because." Rate people the way they should be rated.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

zmarcoz1 said:


> Yesterday I had a very bad customer. I am not going to say what she did here.
> 
> At the end of the trip, I needed to rate her.
> 
> ...


1. Stop giving people like her 5 Stars. Give her 1 Star.

2. Give this method a few weeks at minimum, ideally six months, to cycle through.

3. Stop accepting riders with low rating.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> If it's Uber, I don't think she can see her rating until she either rates you or declines to.
> 
> Also, if you're going to downrate a pax that you think may retaliate, always send in a complaint to Uber about their behavior _immediately _after you've rated so that, should your rating go down, you can, if you care, hit a GLH and ask them to check for retaliatory ratings that should be erased. You may be surprised at how many get knocked off in this manner.


Sure...and I'm Santa Claus...8>)

Rakos


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

They can't see your rating until they rate. They can't retroactively remove any tip they may have given. No reason not to rate honestly. Helps keep good drivers away from bad riders.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> If it's Uber, I don't think she can see her rating until she either rates you or declines to.
> 
> Also, if you're going to downrate a pax that you think may retaliate, always send in a complaint to Uber about their behavior _immediately _after you've rated so that, should your rating go down, you can, if you care, hit a GLH and ask them to check for retaliatory ratings that should be erased. You may be surprised at how many get knocked off in this manner.


I've never once had a negative rating removed by Uber. And I've never heard anybody here say they were successful in getting one removed. Uber simply doesn't do it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes, Uber DOES remove bad ratings.......
Once the system determines that a PAYING PAX can no longer receive a ride due to a poor rating, Uber will automatically reset the paxhole to 5*.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

zmarcoz1 said:


> Yesterday I had a very bad customer. I am not going to say what she did here.
> 
> At the end of the trip, I needed to rate her.
> 
> ...


I tested this a while back and asked the driver to rate me lower. It took about a week for the rating to lower.

But this doesn't mean riders know this lol

Without a story, I typically think if you don't have the balls to rate them lower, you know deep down they probably dont deserve it


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

zmarcoz1 said:


> Yesterday I had a very bad customer. I am not going to say what she did here.
> 
> At the end of the trip, I needed to rate her.
> 
> ...


It's no fun if we don't know what she did. At least narrow it down to one of the basic pax misbehaviour categories.

Verbal - Sass / lip / backseat driving / promiscuity
Physical - leaving garbage / puking / door slam / car damage / violence
Sexual - trying to bang someone / something in the car

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I've done it. I would save up stuff until it was worth a GLH visit, and I had a little pop-up hub I'd go to where the rep was intelligent and reasonable. Got my $$ and had him look over a down-rating I suspected as being retaliatory for having been charged a cleaning fee. Once he started looking, he knocked off a few that either didn't provide a reason or the reason was something legitimately out of the driver's control.

My rating ended up going up by 2 full points.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Sure...and I'm Santa Claus...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 234155


Oh c'mon Rakos! You got the hat, you got a little beard -- how is anybody to know you're not REALLY Santa Claus???



SuzeCB said:


> I've done it. I would save up stuff until it was worth a GLH visit, and I had a little pop-up hub I'd go to where the rep was intelligent and reasonable. Got my $$ and had him look over a down-rating I suspected as being retaliatory for having been charged a cleaning fee. Once he started looking, he knocked off a few that either didn't provide a reason or the reason was something legitimately out of the driver's control.
> 
> My rating ended up going up by 2 full points.


From 4.96 to 6.96? DAMN! Good job!

In Miami, we don't have a pop-up hub. We have a hub that won't go away, although they have significantly reduced the hours.

The wait is short, but the UberKids start every conversation with..._"I don't know what your question is, but *NO*."_


----------



## ROCuberguy585 (Sep 10, 2017)

1) Always be honest with pax ratings, it's the only way other drivers know to steer clear. Uber doesn't update their rating till they rate you and Lyft allows you 24 hours to change ratings (give 5 then change later).
2) Don't sweat the occasional bad rating no driver stays perfect. Also realize if you both rate each other 1 then it affects them more. You probably take more rides a day than the pax takes in a week or even a month. You'll probably not drop anywhere near deactivation but they might find it a bit harder to get a ride.
3)Poorly behaved pax rate poorly. Think this stems largely from some kind of sense of entitlement but the pax that are either rude or just ask/expect a lot rate poorly. For that reason:
4) Always factor ratings into whether or not you take a ping. I'll never take lower than a 4.78 and that's rare for me. That'd be in a decent location on a slow day, during daylight (I'm banking they might be a bad drunk) and less than 5 minutes from me. At night or in certain areas (you know the ones where you get a lot of multiple stop trips or lots of moms without carseats for kids I go more to 4.83-5. On a real busy day I won't touch anything below 4.90, especially around last call. You'll see your ratings improve but you might want to look up what the average rider rating is in your area, that might skew the numbers slightly.
5. A 5.0 doesn't mean a perfect pax. It most likely means it's a new account. Ratings don't go live till after 10 rated trips. They do this so no one gets completely screwed if they get a 1 on their first trip (no one is taking a 1.0). It's possible that they have gone 10+ trips without a downrating but I don't love risking it. I'd rather other drivers check them out for me. I treat them like the lowest rating that I'm willing to take at that time in that area. I'll take them if they are less than 5 mins away and only if I'm not getting a ton of quality pings.

I went from a low of 4.83 in December after 200 some rated rides and am now at 4.89 (and rising) after 450 rated rides (825 total). I've changed nothing about how I drive or interact with pax. All I've changed is what ratings I'll take where and when. You'll be shocked how much it helps.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

henrygates said:


> They can't see your rating until they rate. They can't retroactively remove any tip they may have given. No reason not to rate honestly. Helps keep good drivers away from bad riders.


Yes!!! Thank you!!!



SuzeCB said:


> I've done it. I would save up stuff until it was worth a GLH visit, and I had a little pop-up hub I'd go to where the rep was intelligent and reasonable. Got my $$ and had him look over a down-rating I suspected as being retaliatory for having been charged a cleaning fee. Once he started looking, he knocked off a few that either didn't provide a reason or the reason was something legitimately out of the driver's control.
> 
> My rating ended up going up by 2 full points.


Nice!


----------



## ROCuberguy585 (Sep 10, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yes, Uber DOES remove bad ratings.......
> Once the system determines that a PAYING PAX can no longer receive a ride due to a poor rating, Uber will automatically reset the paxhole to 5*.


No definitive proof but that might be accurate. Had a woman who was just a real peach so I 3*ed her. A couple months later I took a chance on a 5.0 and guess who I saw? I had a weird feeling on my way to the pickup but didn't know for sure until she got. Yep it was her. Nothing but complaints about one thing or another, total backseat driver, multiple stops. She might have made a new account, but I also know she's a frequent user and takes Uber to/from work. So Uber might have very well reset it. Downrated her again, maybe in a couple months I'll see if it stuck.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yes, Uber DOES remove bad ratings.......
> Once the system determines that a PAYING PAX can no longer receive a ride due to a poor rating, Uber will automatically reset the paxhole to 5*.


i hope this isn't true.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

ROCuberguy585 said:


> No definitive proof but that might be accurate. Had a woman who was just a real peach so I 3*ed her. A couple months later I took a chance on a 5.0 and guess who I saw? I had a weird feeling on my way to the pickup but didn't know for sure until she got. Yep it was her. Nothing but complaints about one thing or another, total backseat driver, multiple stops. She might have made a new account, but I also know she's a frequent user and takes Uber to/from work. So Uber might have very well reset it. Downrated her again, maybe in a couple months I'll see if it stuck.


Hope you didn't 5-star her annoying ass!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yes, Uber DOES remove bad ratings.......
> Once the system determines that a PAYING PAX can no longer receive a ride due to a poor rating, Uber will automatically reset the paxhole to 5*.





Ardery said:


> i hope this isn't true.


Well, ask yourself this:
Q) *"Does Uber GAF about the driver?*
A) _Of course they don't. _
Q) *"Is Uber greedy?"*
A) _Of course they are. _
Q) *"Is Uber an ethical company?"*
A) _Hell no they're not._
Now, decide for yourself once and for all if Uber would willingly reset the rating on a piss-poor pax if they thought money would slip away....


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

My method is to never give them a ride to begin with.

There are many things riders can do to never even get a ride with me.
They are all the 'pet peeves' we all know about.
But honestly, if they don't respect your time or effort (or car), then they won't respect you.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JimKE said:


> From 4.96 to 6.96? DAMN! Good job!


LMAO

Obviously I misspoke. 2/10th of a point. The 4 never actually registered with me because you can't (in theory) be a 3.


----------

